# Canon Cross Media Station



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 13, 2010)

```
<img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-5311" title="canon-2010-10-13-600" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/canon-2010-10-13-600.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="311" /><strong>Canon Cross Media Station

<span style="font-weight: normal;">ThisÃ‚ ingeniousÃ‚ little device will charge your camera and pull your images and video from the cameras. It was shown at the Canon EXPO and looked cool then, and looks even cooler now. Youâ€™ll also be able to view your images via HDMI from the device.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/13/canon-cross-media-station-pulls-your-pics-and-charges-your-camer/" target="_self">Check Engadget for more and video!</a></strong></p>
<p><em>thanks charles</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">

</span></strong>
```


----------



## Macadameane (Oct 13, 2010)

Might offer some convenience, but realistically, nothing a USB cable and power cord can't do with a media share.


----------



## scalesusa (Oct 13, 2010)

It sounds like something from Sony. Pay lots of $$ and be locked in on canon if you want to use your toy.


----------



## anthony11 (Oct 14, 2010)

Given Canon's ludicrous pricing on the WiFi grips, I can't imagine this being priced even remotely affordably.


----------

